# Taking my snakes to school with me later in the spring



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well I wanted to take my snakes down with me to school later in the spring when i got my apartment that i share with two other buddies but my parents said no way, that it was too much of a liability if some drunk idiot went into my room and tried to take one out and get bit and whatever else happened. I fought them for awhile but then came up with a solution that they agreed on. I installed locks on all of the doors of my cages so that if i was not going to be around i could lock the cages up and not have to worry about anyone getting into them. I thought that it ended up looking decently nice and for about 30 bucks, i can now lock all 4 of my cages. Each cage has a lock on each side of the door. Heres some pics. Let me know what you think

-AJ-

View attachment 159669


View attachment 159670


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Best bet is listem to your parents, if thay wan't it bad enought thay will just break the glass.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Best bet is listem to your parents, if thay wan't it bad enought thay will just break the glass.


what you just said is stupid, what make you think they'll break the glass? just because theyre drunk? or because they want to hold one for 20 seconds? I dont understand where your coming from. gj with the locks


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

looks good.

I've told my gf that I will do that if I ever get one of the 3 species of dartfrogs dangerous to humans. They say they lose their toxicity in captivity, but I've heard of someone getting extrememly sick from a captive bred terribilis. So I'm not taking chances with a young boy who loves frogs in the house.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Why are you taking them to school?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I am taking them to school with me because i am going to be a junior next fall and am finally able to live off campus. They have been at home since i cant have them in the dorms, and am going to be taking them to my apartment in the spring


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I am surprised the school will allow you to "store" them there. A lot of liabilty there.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont think he is taking them to school literally. Just taking them to his place when he goes back to school?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cant they just pick up the tank?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

They are going to be at my apartment at school (not owned by the school) and it states in the lease that i can have any animal that is caged, and i specifically asked if that meant snakes, and was told yes. They would not be able to walk off with a triple stack system or a 6 foot by 2 foot cage without being noticed, haha........The main goal here is to keep idiots away from my snakes while i am not around. 
AJ


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

now all we need is pics of the snakes.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Here ya go TimmTeam

View attachment 159896


View attachment 159897


View attachment 159898


View attachment 159899


View attachment 159900


View attachment 159901


View attachment 159902


View attachment 159903


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome snakes man


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks man, i love your boa i can't wait for my little girl to get that big.

How do you heat your boa's tank btw, i am just planning ahead for when i need to build her a big enclosure. Heat mat and heat emitter's ?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks TimmyTeam, she is an awesome snake. And though 7 feet isnt that big to some, she seems like a huge snake to me. Just this morning i had to clean out her cage because she went to the bathroom last night and it was like cleaning up after a grown dog. For heat i use 2 heat mats in the left part of her enclosure that measure 11" x 17" as well as the heat lamp above the heat mats, I usually only have the heat lamp on during the winter when the house is cooler. Do you have any pics of your boa? i look back at pics of mine when she was young and it just blows my mind
-AJ-


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I will try and get some pic's. shes about 3 and a half feet now i have pics of her when she was tiny though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love the look of your enclosures. Simple. Not over done. Seems easy to keep clean. And it really ends up showing off the snakes at the end of the day. All of which are gorgeous, btw. It definitely gives me something to think about with regards to my own setups. I'm frankly getting annoyed with overdone "display" setups. They just get tedious after a while and frankly right now I have no time for making them look as nice as they once did - nor do I have the time to properly enjoy them. Silly grad school, heh.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey man i wanna build a snake tank like this for my room and the only way i can do this is with lock like you did cause my mom wont let me if it doesnt have locks so i liek the way you set yours up. What is the dimensions on the rtb tank and what did you use for lining the tank? also i kno you used heat lamps and blankets what kind? also what did you use for the stand and for the cage itself? (i mean what size pieces of wood: like 1 by 3's for cage and 2 by 4's for stand etc?) any info and additional pics would be much appreciated


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I think I could Definately get in there If I wanted. Hope nobody wants to get in there!
Good luck

Nice looking snakes...I have a BP thats just about 4ft. My sister takes care of him. No room at my house.


----------

